# Automação de Estação Meteorológica



## melolp (7 Jan 2008 às 14:20)

Olá a todos. Possuo uma estação meteorológica dotada de vários sensores (anemómetro, pluviómetro, piranómetro, entre outros) que estão conectados a um datalogger da Campbell, o CR10X. Pretendo colocar este datalogger a enviar em tempo real (com uma frequência de 5 minutos) os dados para a internet. Gostaria de saber que tipo de instrumentos e que tipo de montagem devo fazer para poder concretizar o que pretendo? Obrigado


----------



## Vince (7 Jan 2008 às 17:13)

Olá, bem vindo ao forum.

Não estou bem informado sobre o assunto, e parece que isso já é material do segmento profissional, pelo que é capaz de não ser tão simples e/ou barato como o que por aqui estamos habituados.

Pelo que percebi no site da Campbell Scientific, eles tem um software chamado RTMC Web Server que faz de servidor Web em site próprio para disponibilizar dados online. Este software depende de um outro deles chamado LoggerNet , que provavelmente já possui para obter os dados.

Outra possibilidade será usar outro tipo de software que trabalhe os dados obtidos, gerar ficheiros e gráficos para exportar para os diversos  sites online, mas sinceramente não sei se será fácil de fazer ou não. Não consegui encontrar muita informação sobre o assunto, mas encontrei pelo menos uma estação duma Universidade americana que parece usar esse logger e que além de site próprio também está online no Wunderground, pelo que é possível fazê-lo.
Talvez queira entrar em contacto com eles a questionar o assunto.

http://weather.berkeley.edu/
http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=KCABERKE7


----------



## melolp (7 Jan 2008 às 17:36)

Boa tarde.

Obrigado pela resposta.

Possuo de facto o software LoggerNet, no entanto desconhecia o RTMC Web Server. Apesar de tudo a minha dúvida relaciona-se essencialmente com o tipo "hardware" que devo comprar para que possa ter acesso ao datalogger via internet.Vou tentar ser mais explicito:

Caso a estação meteorológica estivesse num local próximo o procedimento que deveria adoptar seria:

- comprava um interface de comunicação, mais concretamente o NL100 Network Link Interface, que via TCP IP me faria a ligação para internet, bastaria para isso apenas comprar um cabo de rede e ligar  um computador a este interface.

No entanto o meu problema é que a estação meteorológica vai ser colocada num local onde não existem pontos de rede próximos. Necessito por isso de um sistema que me envie via Gprs ou Gsm os dados para a internet e desconheço como o devo fazer.

Os representantes da Campbell em Portugal não têm ajudado muito, ou mesmo nada, na resolução da minha dúvida, por isso decidi expo-la aqui e agradeço desde já qualquer contributo.


----------



## Vince (7 Jan 2008 às 18:01)

melolp disse:


> No entanto o meu problema é que a estação meteorológica vai ser colocada num local onde não existem pontos de rede próximos. Necessito por isso de um sistema que me envie via Gprs ou Gsm os dados para a internet e desconheço como o devo fazer.



Já vi qualquer coisa para isso uma vez, uma pequena caixa que básicamente era um computador "compacto" com GSM. Se não estou em erro era de uma empresa espanhola, da Galiza, e custava cerca de 700€, bastante caro ... Vou tentar encontrar de novo essa empresa, depois coloco aqui.


----------



## Vince (7 Jan 2008 às 18:37)

O equipamento espanhol  é este: http://www.revisio.info/

Mas afinal é uma coisa mais genérica do que pensava, provavelmente existem outras soluções especificas para estações meteorológicas. As estações Davis acho que tem um modem GSM opcional para fazer essas coisas, no seu caso é que pode ser mais complicado encontrar algo equivalente. Também há uns italianos que vendem uma estação já completa com transmissão por GSM, mas não sei se vendem opcionalmente apenas o que lhe interessa.


----------



## melolp (7 Jan 2008 às 18:47)

Obrigado. 

Os endereços que me forneceu já me permitem obter mais algumas informações importantes.


----------



## barcarossa (28 Mar 2008 às 16:49)

boas.

porque não:

www.barix.com

ver também o projecto demo:

http://www.m-tell.de/en/demoproject.html

o rep aqui no burgo é a acutron, www.acutron.net

eu tenho uma estação meteorológica lacrosse 2300, que tem um software gratuito de publicação, mas esse precisa dum pc agarrado.

quanto ao seu caso, pode usar um telemovel como modem, qualquer movel barato faz isso.

cumprimentos


----------



## rosicolis (10 Set 2008 às 17:30)

Boas

Podes dizer como resolveste o problema ?

obrigado


----------

